# finger rests



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

I couldnt make up my mind as to the plunger rest , or the cavalier , so for an all around simple rest I went with the plunger rest , if I was setting a bow up strictly as a target bow I would probably go with a cavalier/plunger type rest

I do have plunger rests on both of my finger bows and they get used for everything ........ actually dont think you could make a bad pick with any of the choices , altho the springy would be my last choice of the bunch


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have used all of them... NAP Plungerest everytime for me:darkbeer:


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

I cannot find a real "plunger" rest for the life of me - can somebody provide a link to purchase them please?


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Any wrap around magnetic flipper rest I use a Spigarelli ZT and a Cartel Button.


----------



## KJH2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Best Finger Rest*

Bodoodle Timberdoodle, Hands down


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Drop away should be on the list. I know several have indicated that they shoot one. Mine is a converted Golden key with a hand made launcher for side tension. Very, very easy to tune.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Hightower650 said:


> I cannot find a real "plunger" rest for the life of me - can somebody provide a link to purchase them please?


NAP stopped making them in 2001 so 2nd hand or old stock is the only way to get them now:darkbeer:


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

I shoot a TM hunter with a plunger (the directions on how to set it up were in the package).


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I currently have a NAP Quiktune 750 on my Oneida Aeroforce, however, I've not shot in nearly 4 years, but will be soon. Before I never shot a "true" finger rest untul now. I had a NAP Quiktune 3000 on my '03 Hoyt Ultratec, and a Bodoodle Pro-Lite 500 on a Golden Eagle. I guess I also had a NAP Centerest on an really old Hoyt, It use to shoot great. 

As soon as I start shooting again in a few weeks, I'll be able to decide if there's anothe rest I'd like to try.

Are there any other Aeroforce or Oneida shooter's that shoot fingers? What type of rest do you prefer?


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I love the flipper


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Limey said:


> NAP stopped making them in 2001 so 2nd hand or old stock is the only way to get them now:darkbeer:


If NAP quit making them would they still charge half price or something?


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have had better luck with the Nap Quicktune 750, at least with my present set up..Hoyt Ultra Tec, XT 3000 Limbs w/ 29" Spirals set on 50#.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

could we include the Boodoodle Timberdoodle as well please? :darkbeer:


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> I currently have a NAP Quiktune 750 on my Oneida Aeroforce, however, I've not shot in nearly 4 years, but will be soon. Before I never shot a "true" finger rest untul now. I had a NAP Quiktune 3000 on my '03 Hoyt Ultratec, and a Bodoodle Pro-Lite 500 on a Golden Eagle. I guess I also had a NAP Centerest on an really old Hoyt, It use to shoot great.
> 
> As soon as I start shooting again in a few weeks, I'll be able to decide if there's anothe rest I'd like to try.
> 
> Are there any other Aeroforce or Oneida shooter's that shoot fingers? What type of rest do you prefer?


I have an Aeroforce that I shoot fingers/barebow, I use the TM Hunter/Plunger setup.


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

Boodoodle Timerdoodle over the NAP 750 over the plunger rest.


----------



## Wingbonecaller (Feb 4, 2008)

*Whisker Biscuit*

Is whisker biscuit a bad choice for a finger shooter?


----------



## firetrev (Feb 25, 2008)

*a new thought on finger rests*

Hi there,
I'm new to AT, but a long time archer. A couple of years ago I bought some new equipment and started to get a bit more serious about my archery. I have always shot with fingers and bare bow. After spending a great deal of money on trying and rejecting numerous rests I tried an experiment that has paid off big time.
Now, I can only tell what has worked for me, this may be hopeless for someone else, don't blame me if it doesn't work for you. I thought I would share what I have done in case it solves some problems for someone.
I already had a NAP Quiktune 1000 launcher rest and several buttons among my bits and pieces so I took off the inner prong of the rest and lined it up with a button.
The idea was that the out side edge of the arrow would rest against the prong and the inner edge of the arrow shaft would sit against the button as normal. Imagine looking along the arrow shaft from the rear, you would see the shaft supported by the button at 3 o'clock and by the outer prong at about 8 o'clock.
Almost a year later, the PB's just keep coming. Improvement has slowed but not stopped.
One warning, until you have a consistent release you will get the odd erratic arrow flight, not enough to miss, but enough to lower your score a little, so be honest with yourself about your form. This was probably the hardest part for me, I kept wanting to blame the set up.
The button tension should be the same as you would normally use, the launcher tension should be fairly firm.
I'm shooting an 06 Constitution, 500 lightspeeds @ 50lb with 80gr points.
The ironic thing is I resorted to this set up to try and overcome a clearance problem! Who could guess. I'm not changing back now.
I hope this is useful to someone, and can be understood. I'm not sure how to post photos or would have included some.
Cheers.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I waited till I had both flipper plunger and cav freeflyte to post on this. I like the plunger flipper but the freeflyte is staying on my vantage x7. So my vote goes to the freeflyte.
but on my recurve the flipper n plunger is the only way to go for me..


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Old Golden Key Arrotrac and plunger or a springy


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Wingbonecaller,

I have heard of a couple of guys who have tried the WB, but never done so myself. 

Firetrev, good to have you and wingbone out here.

Cato


----------



## jlowmcu (Mar 8, 2008)

Free Flyte has worked best for me - have used it since '99 -just won IBO Indoor World MCU with it - would never go back to a button with a compound


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Lol*



BowHunter6666 said:


> If NAP quit making them would they still charge half price or something?




Like finding a needle in the haystack-------I caled NAP years ago, mad as hell when they stopped making their top of the line plunger rests----was told that even at those prices (high), sales were so low, it didn't justify their staying with them------fingershooters are a rare breed anymore----today's shooters want to be able to get instant gratification and are not willing to put in the time & effort required to be good with fingers ; hang t up, set 8 months, 2 shots with the trigger & still dead on just like they left it ; don't sound like fun to me------RAMBLE OVER NOW ---LOL


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Golden Key Superstar with stiff blades from a Cavalier double blade attachment.
Robert


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Limb driver*

Put a Limb Driver by Vapor Trail on my Apex and Thinking this is going to be a very good rest for me and my fingers.:thumbs_up


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was a big springy fan, but since I put the Freeflyte and plunger on I have changed. I believe I had the easiest time tuning broadheads I have ever had with this set up. I tuned for FP's and did not touch a thing for broadheads. I was very excited. I might have just gotten lucky, but I believe that's the first time I've ever had same spot accuracy without tuning for hours!


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

*Golden Key*

Golden Key Superstar. Won nationals with one. Have the $15.00 version on hunting bow.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*GKF Starhunter*

Golden Key Starhunter


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmm, I like 'em all. I consider a Cavalier flipper and plunger to be the gold standard. However, I have NAP PlungerRests with low profile flipper on my hunting bows. I also really like the GKF Superstar when things are tuned for good clearance. I also have the inexpensive GKF that's similar to the NAP 750. I can shoot the Bodoodle rests but for whatever reason haven't stuck with them. The springy is a great rest but I have some trouble silencing them. All these rests are more than capable of shooting far better than I can.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i use the flipper with plunger . i tried bodoodle pro 500 but found it heavy and no better than flipper . i did find the adjustment of spring on little 'cradle' so arrow sagged when not drawn but raised up to correct position when drawn [weight no longer hanging forward of rest ] very fascinating .


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Uh*

Springy.


----------



## Gote Rider (Dec 22, 2006)

Dadpays said:


> Golden Key Starhunter


For me this is the best rest made. I have tried several different ones. I have a star hunter on my main hunting bow and one on my backup bow. I also have two more still in the pack that I will put on the next bows I buy.


----------



## love fingers (Feb 7, 2009)

this sound like a golen key futura hunter supreme to me, which is what i shoot, and love


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

You left out the Whisker Biscuit, which I currently use and like very much.

And I'm getting close to putting on the NAP Quiktune 360 for my other bow.


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Flipper


----------



## fingerman (May 23, 2006)

I've heard all kinds of set ups for the answer to the question,but could some one tell me the scores they are shooting on a 450 or 300 game with thier set up? Thanks


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Wellllll*



fingerman said:


> I've heard all kinds of set ups for the answer to the question,but could some one tell me the scores they are shooting on a 450 or 300 game with thier set up? Thanks



I don't shoot spots, but I know some very good fingershooters that do ; most use flipper & plunger or the old style Plungerest, then 2 of them shoot a Springy--actualy the best of them is the one shooting the springy, but is that because of the rest, or could he be just as good with something else?


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

fingerman said:


> I've heard all kinds of set ups for the answer to the question,but could some one tell me the scores they are shooting on a 450 or 300 game with thier set up? Thanks



I'm shooting a Freeflyte/plunger right now. On an average day high 280's low 290's on a 300 round. When I keep my head out of dark spaces I can get high 290's.

The best scores I ever shot were YEARS ago with a springy though. 300/45 was the best. Oh how I wish I could do that again!!


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am using a Free Flyte/plunger on my Martin S4 (target bow) and a springy plunger rest (not sure the proper name) on my Ross CR 337. I like them both.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

fingerman said:


> I've heard all kinds of set ups for the answer to the question,but could some one tell me the scores they are shooting on a 450 or 300 game with thier set up? Thanks


I don't club shoot. All I know is that my bow with the WB can reach out and touch deer at 25 yards.


----------



## Elixir86 (Feb 23, 2009)

NAP Centerest Flipper...

works great and has decent clearance after a bit of tweaking


----------



## A.Heemskerk (May 20, 2007)

Wel,

I have a Bodoodle pro 500, self import, he is not to sale here in the Netherlands.

I love it, there is here not much for fingershooters, if you want a good rest you have to import be your self.

I díd't it, it never disapoint me.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

On a good day I shoot 290, on an average day mid 280's with the free flyte and cavalier plunger and all this with out sights.


----------



## Hilltoparchery (Apr 12, 2006)

Long time finger shooter here. All my bows have NAP plunger flipper rests. When I heard they were going to stop making them I bought all I could find. Still have lots of end caps left and some rests still in the box. might part with some end caps if someone is in need.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I use a Freeflyte right now. I've been looking at the Superstar. 
Whisker Biscuit does not have any side pressure. Thus, not that great of a finger rest. 
As for a release rest - Very good!


----------



## Larry B. (Mar 10, 2009)

I am new to this sight glad to see that there are still finger shooters out there I use the cavalier superflite with great success. Has anyone shot a dropaway with fingers with any success?


----------

